# Can someone plz help



## Greeneyes (Oct 27, 2003)

I have been to eavery pet store around here & know one can tell me what is wrong with my Oscar. He is like a floating ball. I have had hm 6 yrs & he has never got sick . Can anyone plz tell me whats wrong with him & what can i do to help him . Thank for your time all


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2004)

Perhaps a bloat-condition called Dropsy?
Check in the disease and parasites section. Someone there will know.


----------



## ReDraGon-> (May 24, 2004)

uhh why is this thread in the lounge??


----------



## Crappy (Aug 18, 2004)

does he hack holes in his head?


----------



## aaron07_20 (Apr 23, 2004)

Yeah, it sounds liek dropsy, and if it is, their probably isn't a chance for it too live..


----------



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)

one of my guppies once had Hydropisia...









poor thing she was also pregnant, she gave birth and then die..


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Greeneyes said:


> I have been to eavery pet store around here & know one can tell me what is wrong with my Oscar. He is like a floating ball. I have had hm 6 yrs & he has never got sick . Can anyone plz tell me whats wrong with him & what can i do to help him . Thank for your time all


 Welcome back, girl!

Topic Moved to Disease and Parasite Forum.


----------



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)

Most likely dropsy... If you have a pic, we can give you a positive ID on it. In its advanced stage, it very difficult to cure and most will not recover but if caught early, you can treat it with an antibiotic. Once you start to see it "pinecone", it's usually too late. Sorry...


----------



## Greeneyes (Oct 27, 2003)

thanks all







I will close this topic . I recieved my answer . Thanks again


----------

